# 6thgen..puppy pic page 6 post 52



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Last one delivered at about 2:30 am. Sunday morning. Belle did a great job, and actually had an easy time with it, but it just took a long time, since with so few in there she didn't have anything to push against. She never really pushed. They just came out when they were ready.

Click on picture for a larger version.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So great. Congratulations !!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations!
That is quite an accomplishment-6 generations!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! We will let you catch up on your sleep before we start demanding pics.  Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Fantastic news. So does that make Kodi an uncle?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! Have you slept long enough that we can have the pictures, now?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

so sweet! Hope mom and pups are doing well.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Great news looking forward to seeing them grow.I would dearly love a black and white silky Hav,they are very difficult to come by here in Britain,probably just as well we live so far away so I can't be tempted,and to be honest it takes all my time to love and care for Dizzie and Nellie and all the cats.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of the new babies!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see thier darling little faces!!!!
btw, does this make you a great-great-great-great-great-great-grandpa? ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the new babies. My collie had her second liter years ago I went to bed at 5am I thought at 12 she was through...there were more in the morning of course the tiny ones did not make it but 14 made it and lived to be old. Congrats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm sure all involved are tired, not least of all, mom. How are they doing today? You've had time to catch up on your sleep, now we need photos.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new babies, but enough sleeping already! Pictures pleaseeeeee! :dance:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay get up now and post the pictures. We can't wait any longer.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll get some pictures up soon. There will be some disappointed people. We had a waiting list of 9 people, but Belle only had 2 boys. We were hoping to get a nice boy to keep out of this breeding, so it's probably good for us, but that only leaves one puppy going to someone else. Some of the folks on the waiting list knew that they would probably have to wait until this spring for another litter.

They are nice Black and White Irish Pieds. This is a preservation litter for the Y chromosome all the way back to Juan Pequeno (the first male on anyone's pedigree) 15 generations ago, through Jefe Pequeno (10 generations ago). It doesn't look like there are many Havanese stud dogs still carrying this Y chromosome. It requires an unbroken chain of males on the top of the pedigree back for 15 generations.

This is our sixth generation, by a male we bred who belongs to a friend of ours, Rey Pequeno (who was a member of our fifth generation).

Our generations got delayed a couple of years when we decided not to breed Fifth, who was carrying two copies of curly. We will only keep one of these males if he doesn't carry curly. There's only a 25% chance for each that they might carry the curly gene, since Belle carries one copy. The sire, Rey Pequeno doesn't. We can deal with a female carrying one copy, but don't want a stud dog who does. Both of these boys have really slick fur from the start, so I'm thinking the chances are good that neither carries the curly coat. You can tell the coat texture when they are first born and still wet. Any curly shows up clearly then, even though you might not see it again for two years. We'll get DNA checked later.

These two are real pigs. They nurse most of the time.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww.... they sound adorable. Is Mama Belle feeling okay and all proud of herself? I supposed we can wait a little longer for pics.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures, I am sure they are adorable though


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations to Belle for an easy delivery! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sure the wait is worth it!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations Tom and Pam I am excited for your new additions and can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations on the new boys, looking forward to pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm happy to hear from you with or without pictures. I was starting to get concerned. Great news that all went well and the boys are thriving. I'll just wait to put the butter on my popcorn. opcorn:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tom King said:


> I'll get some pictures up soon. There will be some disappointed people. We had a waiting list of 9 people, but Belle only had 2 boys. We were hoping to get a nice boy to keep out of this breeding, so it's probably good for us, but that only leaves one puppy going to someone else. Some of the folks on the waiting list knew that they would probably have to wait until this spring for another litter.
> 
> They are nice Black and White Irish Pieds. This is a preservation litter for the Y chromosome all the way back to Juan Pequeno (the first male on anyone's pedigree) 15 generations ago, through Jefe Pequeno (10 generations ago). It doesn't look like there are many Havanese stud dogs still carrying this Y chromosome. It requires an unbroken chain of males on the top of the pedigree back for 15 generations.
> 
> ...


They are nice Black and White Irish Pieds. This is a preservation litter for the Y chromosome all the way back to Juan Pequeno (the first male on anyone's pedigree) 15 generations ago, through Jefe Pequeno (10 generations ago). It doesn't look like there are many Havanese stud dogs still carrying this Y chromosome. It requires an unbroken chain of males on the top of the pedigree back for 15 generations.
How do you find out if the Y chromosome is their? What does a unbroken chain of males on the top of the pedigree mean? I have troubles understanding this stuff. I was told I need to study Zoeys lines well what am I to look for? besides health testing? Is it good for a female to have the Y chromosome?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!! Pictures?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Suzi said:


> They are nice Black and White Irish Pieds. This is a preservation litter for the Y chromosome all the way back to Juan Pequeno (the first male on anyone's pedigree) 15 generations ago, through Jefe Pequeno (10 generations ago). It doesn't look like there are many Havanese stud dogs still carrying this Y chromosome. It requires an unbroken chain of males on the top of the pedigree back for 15 generations.
> How do you find out if the Y chromosome is their? What does a unbroken chain of males on the top of the pedigree mean? I have troubles understanding this stuff. I was told I need to study Zoeys lines well what am I to look for? besides health testing? Is it good for a female to have the Y chromosome?


The Y chromosome is the male chromosome. Females don't have one. If a male sires litters that only females are bred from, his Y chromosome will not be carried on. The line is only unbroken if sons of the last generation are bred, so there has to be an unbroken line from son back to father all the way back on the top line of a pedigree. It may or may not mean anything to come all the way through the registry, but it seemed to us like it was worth preserving just on principle, and we haven't had to sacrifice anything else that we wanted to keep or select for in doing it.

Fresh batteries in the camera. Now all I have to do is catch Pam when she's not on the phone. Belle still doesn't want them out from under her skirt, so it's kind of hard for me to do by myself.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They're beautiful, Tom! So is Belle! She looks fresh as a daisy!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

AAAWWWW!!!! I will restrain myself from bursting into babytalk. "Just look at those wuddle feet and ears!" epic fail.

They are adorable. Belle looks very happy.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. We'll get better ones another time. Black puppies are a hard subject. Belle is very proud of them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Thanks. We'll get better ones another time. Black puppies are a hard subject. Belle is very proud of them.


Yeah, I know... Black and WHITE is worse! But they sure are cute!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

They are beautiful Tom! and Karen is right, Belle looks as fresh as a Daisy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww! How adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Puppies are so cute and Belle looks so proud and happy.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Belle is beautiful! She looks so proud. The puppies are so cute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see the puppies as they grow. Belle is a gorgeous and proud looking Mama!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely...black and whites are my favs. :whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Belle is beautiful! Thanks for the picture.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, YAY!!! they are so adorable and Belle certainly looks like a PROUD, PROUD, happy mama!! She is positively glowing and smiling!!
Glad labor was easy for her!
looking forward to watching them grow!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with the others Belle looks well pleased with herself. Beautiful puppies.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful babies! I can't believe how good Belle looks, and she does look very pleased with herself. I can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats..what a couple of sweeties! Belle looks wonderful!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Belle is beautiful! Mommy looks so proud  Precious duo. What did you decide to name them? A popular Duo would be fun, Sunny and Cher? Cheech and Chong? pound Mary Kate and Ashley (I can't remember the sex of the pups, but Im sure there is a famous duo to match) 


Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom and Dick Smothers Brothers? Hall & Oates? Maverick & Goose? Batman & Robin?


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Any thought to chronicling the litter like the "The GLORIA Litter Chronicles"? I think many of us would enjoy "The Belle Litter Chronicles"


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a stunning photo!!Belle looks beautiful and the puppies adorable.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Still listing possible names. They need to have Pequeno something, or something Pequeno, to honor the Y chromosome line. Pequeno means "small".

Open for suggestions.

I'll be glad to "chronicle" the litter. Before I've always tried not to look like we are trying to sell puppies, but the waiting list just gets longer anyway, so it should be obvious that I'm not trying to sell puppies.

The past two sets of litters we had were overlapping, so we were training 10 puppies at the time. It should be super easy, by comparison, and allow time for updates with only 2 to deal with. We're looking forward to putting the "early childhood development" on just two.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Awwww - they are so cute and Belle looks so proud!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Will the names have the Starborn name first? Here are a few that came to mind.


Starborn Pequeño Principe – Little Prince (Prince) 
Starborn Pequeño Lucero – Little Star (Star) or (Luc/Luke)
Starborn Don Pequeño - Mr. Little (Little) or (Don)
Starborn Pequeño Tesoro – Little Treasure (Tes)

You can also add El or Mi right after Starborn (except for Don Pequeño). That would mean The or My.
i.e. 

El Pequeño Principe - The Little Prince
Mi Pequeño Principe - My Little Prince

Don Pequeño has character and Pequeño Lucero sounds very sweet!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Zury. Right now, I'm thinking the one we keep could be named Starborn Don Juan Pequeno. So it won't be a big change later when we decide which one, for litter names we'll call one Don and the other Juan. The 15th generation back, and first sire on any Havanese pedigree is Juan Pequeno. The one we keep will be a stud dog, so Don Juan kind of fits the whole situation.

We're still working on it though. Pam is not real keen on Don Juan, and doesn't want to use either Don or Juan as a call name. Although she just said, "DJ is not too bad."..............


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

DJ sounds great. Love the Cuban names in honor of their heritage. The pups are beautiful.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Belle is spending some time out of the box with the puppies now, so I grabbed a shot when I had the chance. This is at 6 days old. With only two of them, they are getting plenty to eat!!

The picture of two dogs in a bed, I did not intend to attach. It was in the same folder with the puppy picture, and I haven't figured out how to delete it yet. I clicked on the wrong file to upload at first.

The pics are "thumbnails". You can click on them to get a larger picture.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Beautiful puppies. I wish I was the lucky one to get one of those beauties.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, they are SO sweet!! I bet thier new families are over the moon in love already!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Beutiful, healthy looking babies!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What roly-poly tummies they have! Are their eyes opened yet? Or is that a 2 week milestone?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They'll be a week old tonight. Eyes won't open for another week or so. Their tummies are more like pot-bellied pigs being just two of them. Surprisingly, their weight gain is right in line with other puppies we've had that had their same birth weight.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My favorite is the little guy on the left. I love the little white line going up from his nose to his head - it is such a beautiful marking!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Words fail me. Such beauties.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful puppies Pam and Tom!! They are looking very Halloweenie in their orange bed!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We watched the movie Don Juan Demarco a couple of nights ago with Johnny Depp, Marlon Brando, and Faye Dunaway, and Pam decided that the name Starborn Don Juan Pequeno is a go if we end up keeping one.

Now we are looking for a good call name that means something like "lover" or "sweetheart", that sounds catchy and easy to say in Spanish. She doesn't want to end up calling him Don or Juan as a call name.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

"El Guapo" the handsome hombre! 

or if you are a Steve Martin, Chevy Chase & Martin Short fan - "For us, El Guapo is a big, dangerous man who wants to kill us."

sorry... silliness reigns at our house.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehe I like El Gupao too, my friend Tansey calls my Lhasa El Gupao since the first time she saw him. When we were young single girls we use to visit her grandma in Miami and we would go clubbing (this is in the 70's) we would call the young cute cuban boys EL Gupao only it was our slang for Manly or Studly handsome. Pam you brought such a happy carefree memory after a very upsetting day, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

If they name the puppy El Guapo, they could get him a lovely sweater for his birthday.

sorry... sorry.... Still stuck on the "Three Amigos".


----------

